# Moose outfitters in Alberta



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone have a recommendation for a moose outfitter in Alberta or other reasonable driving distance area, within 20ish hours?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This offer has been killing me as the outfitter runs a great operation in BC. 10 days moose and Mule deer for $10k
http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/832100588/m/8161046052


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Isn't there a Johnnycake Outfitters out of Alaska for Moose?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Isn't there a Johnnycake Outfitters out of Alaska for Moose?


They only book clients that are a special kind of stupid though. And with a motto like, "You're not having fun until you think you really might die. Twice." you gotta wonder why anybody would choose to use them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> This offer has been killing me as the outfitter runs a great operation in BC. 10 days moose and Mule deer for $10k
> http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/832100588/m/8161046052


That's dirt cheap! I looked at a Yukon Moose hunt through Shockey, and that was 30+K I didn't book it. That's way out of my league!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> That's dirt cheap! I looked at a Yukon Moose hunt through Shockey, and that was 30+K I didn't book it. That's way out of my league!!


It was a crazy cheap deal, but you'd be looking at Canada moose in the 40-50" range whereas Shockey's outfit would be chasing Alaska-Yukon moose in the 50-70" range


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> It was a crazy cheap deal, but you'd be looking at Canada moose in the 40-50" range whereas Shockey's outfit would be chasing Alaska-Yukon moose in the 50-70" range


A Moose hunt is my ultimate big game outing. Top of the Bucket List for myself. I'll never draw a OIL tag and besides, if I'm going to be dropping that kind of money, I want a 60-70" Bull.

I just have a hard time justifying spending 10K or more on a hunt. I know they continue to go up in price and they'll not get cheaper. But DANG!! Money doesn't grow on trees in my backyard.


----------

